# Los Angeles Event: Boyle Heights Historic Bike Tour



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Don't think I'll be able to go to this, but .........

*Boyle Heights Historic Bike Tour*

The Los Angeles County Bike Coalition would like to invite you to participant in a bike ride that explores landmarks in historic Boyle Heights!

This bike ride will kick-off the Eastside Gold Line Bike/Rail Interface Plan and will part of series of bike rides scheduled for the East LA and the Little Tokyo/Arts District. The bike ride will increase resident's conciseness about multi-modal transportation activities and the bike/rail interface plan. The bike ride will last three hours and highlight Prospect Park, Hollenbeck Park, Breed Street Schul, and Evergreen Cemetery.

DATE: Sunday, March 13, 2005
TIME: 9:30 am – 12:30 pm
PLACE: Begins/Ends at Prospect Park (near Bridge & Echandia streets)

To RSVP call (213) 629-2142 or email [email protected]


----------

